# 3 Two 2 Foot Arrows An Co.



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice Uno, I always enjoy looking at this tank


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

one of the sweetest setups on the forum. thanks for sharing


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that whole setup is badass
i love the catfish!

jealous..


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats a nice setup. 
Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sooooo dam jealous of that rtc


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Very nice, can't wait to get some silvers for my pool.


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone,I really appreciate it.thanks for watching!


----------

